# Londinium Lever Louts in Lancashire Club



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Just had a delivery from DHL:









Looking a bit more minimalist than the website suggests - still, it's sort of a lever


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

You ordered your L1 yet?


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Soll said:


> You ordered your L1 yet?


Yes - coming tomorrow, hopefully! Ordered at the same time as the bottomless PF shown above. Cannot quite get my head round why not sent together but it doesn't really matter


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

the L1 might go direct to you from the factory


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

aaronb said:


> the L1 might go direct to you from the factory


Ah, good point, I hadn't thought of that


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

And I have just had emails confirming shipping from the factory, to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Not to long to go now, enjoy your new machine.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Oop North I'll look forward to seeing some pictures of the L1


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Have to go into Manchester tomorrow for work, unfortunately, so collecting from the depot on the way home rather than having delivered (though there would be someone in anyway). Should be firing it up around tea time. Still not decided exactly where it's going though... By this time tomorrow I will be on the ceiling and trying to work out how to operate the LI, scales, timer and grinder all at the same time! And my wife will be saying, how much? And it's enormous and similar things


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, got it up and running ok. Not very sure what I am doing but pulled five shots with varying success, the last one without the benefit of scales having drowned them in the fourth pull... Bother!

first pull was bitter and too coarse, but managed to improve and get some nicer citrus notes - so some decent encouragement from that at least. Then played with a bit of milk frothing but didn't do it long enough. Still, daughter number one enjoyed some slightly frothed milk! At least it tasted sweet

need to buy some waterproof scales now, or at least get them in bulk... or learn better technique

Mrs North wants the LI in a different location on other side of kitchen - May not get to its final settled location for a bit yet


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

First pull of day 2, 17.0g in (after drying out the scales are working again, yay!), 30.1g out in 26s. (Timing not exact - not used to timing, pulling the shot, weighing and moving cups around all at the same time - and am not a morning person)

Taste? Not sure but espresso as first taste of the day not working for me so added water and milk to make a mug full.

Taste? Well very clean but early morning tasting not one of my skills! Tastes almost too smooth/bland, may have put water in that was too hot come to think of it from the kettle - should have used LI's hot water supply

by the way, the beans in use are what I roast myself medium-high two weeks ago, Costa Rican, so not a speciality roast but good enough to make a drinkable drink


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Tim if you like the L1 where it is why not casually suggest to Mrs North that if she wants it elsewhere she moves it herself lol. Glad you finally got and are enjoying getting used to it as well. It may well be that you actually added too much water as well as it being too hot, diluting 30g of espresso to a standard mug full sounds a little too dilute to me, try in a 6oz or 8oz cup instead.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Charlie - not sure I can cope myself with moving it anywhere actually









I am still playing with it - done a few more today but rapidly running out of my own roast done a couple of weeks ago and haven't got anything else lined up, oops! May have to dash to Atkinsons to grab some beans from them. Made a cap-lat-white (not quite sure what it was technically as it - might just be an espresso with some vaguely steamed / heated milk in!) this morning for Helen and one for me and she liked it though I have a million miles to go to make any decent drinks by the standards of most people here

Managed to wreck the scales twice in the first 24 hours (recovered from first showed but not sure if will do so from second) so wondering if scales will be my biggest expense over time...

the reason for not putting up any pics is I haven't managed to get all the bits of plastic protection coating off yet, so it still looks rather messy!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I recently bought a set of these scales as I wanted something for my venture into brewed coffee as they are the perfect size for my Hario Drip Decanter, I also gave them a go for espresso and they fit perfectly on the Sage drip tray with the display just hanging over the edge. They are now the only scales I use, I have drowned them 4 or 5 times since getting them and they don't even go off and have kept on working, they stay on while something is on the plate, even throughout brewing a V60 02 with no need to keep dabbing them. The backlight on the display goes out if the weight isn't changing but comes on when it starts to change again the auto off is 60 seconds after no activity and nothing on the plate, I haven't found a down side to them yet and they are a great price for 500g limit 0.01g resolution scales and respond very quickly and smoothly making it easy to get the correct weight of water in or of espresso.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111172234036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks, Charlie - I have already ordered some cheaper ones but will get a set of them if they don't work out


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Been away for a couple of days so not played much. Bought some beans from Atkinsons in Lancaster to try some "proper" stuff rather than what I roasted - archetype (v chocolatey) and prototype (more fruity apparently though not tried yet - I think I like more citrusy type flavours though early days yet and my taste will change in time no doubt)

getting a a bit more capable with handling timer, scales, lever and cups all at the same time (could do with being an octopus) but not exactly nailed what I am doing. However, as the LI is massively more capable than me, I am at least producing some pleasing shots. Still really poor at milk... My wife said the cap-lat-white I made for her the other day was just as good as she has had in Costa







Considering I only ever pulled about three shots before last week I am surprised it was that good!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Great you are getting there, lean on those other dirty lever boys to pass on the wisdom


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Im around this week if you wanna pop over, if that would be of any help at all, i think Patrick is back this week too.

You nailed the milk first time at my house so just keep practising !


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Mr Boots - a bit tied up with looking after the kids the next couple of weeks (On Helen's working days anyway - might be able to manage on a Wednesday but work is starting to hot up and now it is lambing season too so generally more busyness around). I think it was a mistake doing so well with the milk first time out - just a fluke / beginner's luck that lulled me into a false sense of security!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Today's operations report: damn, these drinks are tasty! Not really hitting the 1.6 multiplication factor, as I seem to keep veering off either way BUT have been making some short ish milky drinks today and boy they are so yummy I want to keep on drinking!! My frothing is still rubbish and am either doing around 31g or 21g out (not much in between) from 17g in at around 28-29s. Part of the problem might be I don't have enough hands to move timer, scales, espresso cup and replacement cup (to catch the last drops) all at the same time.

But today's milky drinks (roughly one-third filling a 350ml Motta with milk and erm warming it up more than getting air in!) have been delicious. Using Atkinsons of Lancaster Archetype blend (very very chocolatey as espresso) and today is the first time drinking consistently milky drinks, previously stuck to espresso.

Did I mention the drinks are tasty?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Great job man, you will just get to love the simplicity and consistency of the L1


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glad your enjoying it , and extraction doesn't have to be 1.6 , if I'd tastes better shorter or longer that's fine too,

there are no rules







just guidelines


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

oop north said:


> Did I mention the drinks are tasty?


Yes. Twice. Good to hear you're getting on with the LI.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Good to hear your taming the beast.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You do realise you've named your club LLL....an abbreviation of he who must not be named.

Just thought I'd point it out....which one of you is really A***orn?


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Urbanbumpkin - you've lost me there! Voldemort?!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

oop north said:


> Urbanbumpkin - you've lost me there! Voldemort?!


Far worse than Voldermort......it was a forum member who was obsessed with Lavazza!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Ah, before my time then!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Just an example

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=12633


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Duplicate ........


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Duplicate ........oops


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Duplicate ........


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Talking of which, passed this on the way through airport this morning

View attachment 6196


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Did they have any jam jars or microwaves Patrick?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Duplicate ........


Someone was told off and asked to remove the link!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Talking of which, passed this on the way through airport this morning
> 
> View attachment 6196


Boooo - and your a moderator..... you should know better!

I'm off to be sick.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Someone was told off and asked to remove the link!


Ha ha ha .....it was my failed attempts a posting a link that suddenly appeared multiple times.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Talking of which, passed this on the way through airport this morning
> 
> View attachment 6196


Are you sure this wasn't taken in the 1970s. What parallel world have you been travelling in Patrick? Lavazza LAND?


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Moved it across the kitchen to its new home this morning - and then discovered it won't fit as the worktop isn't as deep there as elsewhere (not noticed that in the 6.5 years of living here!). Aaaargh! Now back where it was, the opposite side of the room from the grinder - not sure if I can get them next to each other without changing plans altogether. It is a pain having the grinder 14 feet away from the LI... but available locations a bit restricted by cupboards, socket availability etc

Otherwise, still going quite well except i am seriously rubbish at doing anything with milk other than just heating it up! Still, all tastes yummy though so that is all that matters.

I will put up a picture when I have got rid of all the plastic bits (how am I supposed to do that? Got some bits either side of the front panel i am struggling to get hold of and extract) and it has its final resting place


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Final resting place needs new cupboard making (friend a cabinet maker made our kitchen and continues to do stuff for us - long lead time though...)

anyway, really enjoying the drinks, and some recent home roasts have been veeeeery tasty indeed. No regrets at all over the LI - has definitely been living up to my hopes, and impressing friends and rellies too

Am starting to ponder grinder upgrade for a few months time / next year - something to feed the LI with the best! Bank account needs to recover from getting the LI first and I want to be sure I am getting the right thing


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Talking of which, passed this on the way through airport this morning
> 
> View attachment 6196


Hope you stopped next door to lavazza land coffee.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> Hope you stopped next door to lavazza land coffee.


Too early in the morning for me


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Eek - yesterday, my LI threw a bit of a wobbler: at one point, all three lights were lit at the same time (blue and red don't normally come on at same time) and the pressure gauge was progressing beyond 2 fairly rapidly and all quite noisy. Bit worried it was going to do something irreversible and I turned it off. I took the lid off and found a couple of spots of water in different places inside

When I turned it back on, the steam took ages to come through the steam wand (normally there is a second or two delay but this was a good 7-10 seconds of no steam just spurting hot water).

Since then it has worked fine but am a bit worried about it

Wonder if it got an air lock that took a while to clear?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have had that happen - pressurestat didn't kick in to shut down pressure at 1.2bar setting. Purged the system to get rid of any air - never happened again.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

How does one purge the system, Patrick? Had a quick look at the instructions but didn't spot anything on that (though I might not have read carefully enough in which case just tell me!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Flush thro a volume of water through the group ?


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

It's possible there was a bubble that got flushed out yesterday anyway when the steam took so long to come on. It seemed to gulp a load of water at the same time. I will contact Reiss, that's probably best, just though taking some other owners what they thought would help - which it has! Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I blow out a little steam after mine has come on

I pretty sure the way to correct a air lock it to just flush water thro


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

oop north said:


> How does one purge the system, Patrick? Had a quick look at the instructions but didn't spot anything on that (though I might not have read carefully enough in which case just tell me!)


Check with Reiss but dimly recall you can open the hot water tap and let it run and run which will purge air out of the system.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Assuming that you bleed the system on start up by vipping the steam wand to ensure no air is trapped in the system. Have had a couple of occasions when the bar pressure reading has dipped to damn near zero when doing this - indicating air in the system? Normally, it will drop momentarily below 1.0bar before coming back up to 1.2bar.


----------

